# Unforgettable



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Huge fish. Big smiles. High winds. Tired bodies. Lifetime memories are made from such as these. Every now and then, a fishing trip can only be described as,


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Unforgettable day*

Huge fish. Big smiles. High winds. Tired bodies. Lifetime memories are made from such as these. Every now and then, a fishing trip can only be described as,


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Go to ctff.org for story. Sorry it won't post here. ???


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Llano, Guadalupe?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

San Marcos. Sorry . . . . the story will not post. Too many words??? Somebody know???


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to snorkel the San Marcos ALOT back in college. That river is packed with largemouths. Pretty much every log/tree holds a bass, usually at the bottom/base, or where it terminates in the river. Almost always under the wood.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

They are still there . . . . . only bigger now.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I love these rivers mainly because of the diversity in species you can catch all in the same river system!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Mike, great write up. I bet you wish you had a bigger hook with hopes of hooking up with that bass that tried to eat the Rio, must have been huge. Nice fish your friend caught. I will be available early next week if you can get out. Just leave me a message and we will set something up.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

those are some great fish, what wt rod are you using for those bass?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I was using a 5wt, 8ft rod. It is a little light . . . . but FUN. Use at least 15lb mono or flouro tippet.
More details are in the story at ctff.org Message Board/Fishing Reports. Don't why it won't post here.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Pflueger Purist, PP8056, 8ft, 5wt. They were on clearance at Academy ($29) a couple of years ago and I bought 5. Kept two and gave the others as gifts. I love it and it will have to do until someone gives me a Sage Largemouth.


----------

